# Buckskin..barring...what?



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Buckskins haven't got the barring that duns get. The barring is caused by the dun gene, and is often referred to as "primitive markings". 

Your boy is definitely buckskin


----------



## haviris (Sep 16, 2009)

It's the stripes on the back of the legs,


----------



## Bridgertrot (Dec 2, 2011)

Your guy is definitely a buckskin. First giveaway is the lack of a dorsal. Duns will have things like a prominent dorsal stripe, leg barring, darkened shoulder/whither, striped chest, etc. Don't confuse it with counter shaded dorsal stripes.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MidsummerFable (Jun 18, 2012)

I still don't totally get the barring... is it like the zebra type stripes on the legs or a stripe running up the back of the leg?


----------



## muumi (Oct 17, 2011)

Zebra-like stripes
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Like the ones in this pic:

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-colors-genetics/must-look-136937/


----------



## gablehaus (Feb 24, 2012)

i learned someting new today and its only 7:00 lol


----------



## Boo Walker (Jul 25, 2012)

Here's what they are referring to, my grulla Mustang has them


----------



## Evansk (Dec 22, 2011)

My little Dun filly has is a good example of Leg Barring.


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Leg baring aka tiger stripes

















_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

